# Vermont Castings Radiance 2240 NG to LP Conversion, help



## VFreezen (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello, we recently purchased a Vermont Castings Radiance 2240. We did not realize that we would need a special kit to change it from NG to LP. Now we see it is very hard to get those parts. Is there anyone who would like to trade their LP set up for our NG set up? Or we can buy the part from someone if there is anyone selling. We have been burning a wood stove for years, but would like to go to propane.


----------



## Highway (Oct 27, 2020)

we are looking to convert our radiance 2240 from LP to NG.  Would be very interested in trading out gas valves.  How can we contact you?


----------



## VFreezen (Nov 3, 2020)

Highway said:


> we are looking to convert our radiance 2240 from LP to NG.  Would be very interested in trading out gas valves.  How can we contact you?


Hi we would like to do that.  Do you know is that all that is required to switch from NG to LP?  please contact us at 7017219297.


----------



## VFreezen (Nov 3, 2020)

Highway said:


> we are looking to convert our radiance 2240 from LP to NG.  Would be very interested in trading out gas valves.  How can we contact you?


----------



## rsplodge (Nov 12, 2020)

Did you guys trade parts?! I'm looking for an NG to LP conversion kit for a Vermont Castings stove too.


----------



## VFreezen (Nov 12, 2020)

rsplodge said:


> Did you guys trade parts?! I'm looking for an NG to LP conversion kit for a Vermont Castings stove too.


No we did not. I didnt hear back from them.  We're looking for LP kit. Are you looking for the LP kit or the NG?


----------



## rsplodge (Nov 12, 2020)

VFreezen said:


> No we did not. I didnt hear back from them.  We're looking for LP kit. Are you looking for the LP kit or the NG?


I am considering buying a used NG stove and will need the kit to convert to LP. But it’s a different stove. It’s a Vermont Castings Dutchwest 2465.


----------



## VFreezen (Nov 13, 2020)

rsplodge said:


> Did you guys trade parts?! I'm looking for an NG to LP conversion kit for a Vermont Castings stove too.





rsplodge said:


> I am considering buying a used NG stove and will need the kit to convert to LP. But it’s a different stove. It’s a Vermont Castings Dutchwest 2465.


 Wish we could help you! It definitely seems challenging to get the kit.


----------



## Fujilight (Oct 30, 2021)

Highway said:


> we are looking to convert our radiance 2240 from LP to NG.  Would be very interested in trading out gas valves.  How can we contact you?


Do you still have parts for you stove??


----------

